# Necron Tomb Stalker: Myth? or is it Real?



## Emperor Sovereign (Nov 27, 2009)

I just heard of it today while browsing the internet, though this Wh40k phenom has apparently been around longer than i thought because while googling it i found forums on various websites of people trying to get to the same answer i was looking for... is it real or fake? well i have seen concepts of it but nothing more, and i was wondering if anyone knows a "anyone" who made it or seen it cuz this thing looked cool, and i also wanted to make my own list/rules for it cuz i like being creative.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Make your own rules up by all means. We have forums dedicated to it after all. 

No model has yet been made that I know of.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

We do have a model in progress, albeit it is slow going at the moment. Look for all posts made by me, and you'll see the datasheet and WIP.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

As I understand it, 1 was made as a unique 'monster' for an Apoc game once and was part of a particular scenario that was being played. It was the final assault on a Tomb Worlds and this thing was supposed to be a Necron Titan of some sort.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The first mention of the Tomb Stalker that I'm aware of was during the Medusa V Campaign. For one reason or another one was present on the planet during the fighting. It was destroyed by Chaos Titans during the campaign. No one is sure of its purpose, though my guess is that it was meant to spearhead one or more attacks on important locations on the planet's surface. The Necrons planned to seal Medusa V off from the Warp so that they could pick off all the other races at their leisure, presumably to feed one of the active C'tan.

Lexicanum has a really small page on the Tomb Stalker.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

As of NOW 26TH of september forge world has the tomb stalker ready and are waiting untill they have enough of them to put them on general sale they had 20 at Gamesday UK 19 of them where sold to one person and one of them where sold to........ME btw they are £36


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Rathios1337 said:


> As of NOW 26TH of september forge world has the tomb stalker ready and are waiting untill they have enough of them to put them on general sale they had 20 at Gamesday UK 19 of them where sold to one person and one of them where sold to........ME btw they are £36


£36 that doesnt seem right, seems way too cheap, but if it is £36 then i might pick one up at somepoint since i really like the idea of converting it into a Tervigon


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Come on, necroposting is a pain in the arse


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Maybe new forum members should be banned from posting for the first 2 weeks? Almost all new forum members commit Threadomancy with their first 10 posts.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Or for the first 10 days forward them to the forum rules post every time they log on, but yes we do seem to attract a lot of threadomancers, I am sure we will never be rid of them though


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Although it is annoying I don't think those posts were neccessary! Cut the new guy some slack, notice its an old thread, don't read it and let the mods 'sort it out' rather than slating and potentially putting off a new guy!


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

At least he was on topic, answered the threads question in a way, and at least one other person learned from the post. All in all, not too bad.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It's perfectly fine- he revived an old thread but he added a valuable post.

We don't care about you reviving old threads if you add something significant to the thread, it's when we see things like "Yeah me too" on a topic that died months ago that the rage begins to build.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

So would threadcromancy fall under the Ordo Malleus or Ordo Hereticus?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> It's perfectly fine- he revived an old thread but he added a valuable post.


Kind of true, however one of the many other threads on the new model, all of which were active may have been better places for it.

I tend to keep an eye on the forum for new posts, every time a threadomancer bumps a temporally irelevant thread it frustrates me as I find myself having to pick through completely pointless threads to actually find the new ones.
I pretty much ignore the general 40k threads now as its a den of crap attention seeking threads (not that this one is however)

@Rathios1337 welcome to the forum, but please try to check the threads last post date if it is burried deep in the past leave it alone and find a more relevant new one - it makes all of our forum experiences better including yours.
On topic - are you intending to build your one? if so do you have any pics, also why the hell would someone buy 19? in a couple of months time you will be able to order as many as you like?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Rathios1337 said:


> As of NOW 26TH of september forge world has the tomb stalker ready and are waiting untill they have enough of them to put them on general sale they had 20 at Gamesday UK 19 of them where sold to one person and one of them where sold to........ME btw they are £36


19 to one person?, 
that doesn't sound right,
they won't normally sell more then one to the same person when it's limited amounts.

Although i'll admit I missed games day this year as I was in the states but it still sounds a bit odd


Ordo-Mortalitas presumably


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

True but in this instance it would have been more useful to direct him to current threads discussing the new Tomb Stalker release by FW rather than complaining about Threadnomancy. Within the confines of this thread he made a valid and helpful comment, obviously he searched for Tomb Stalker and found this thread (how else would he have found it?) so Rathios1337 was intelligent enough to at least make a cursory search for a thread on this topic before throwing up his own, duplicate, one.

Duplication of topics currently under discussion is actually a bigger problem than threadnomancy on Heresy.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Duplication of topics currently under discussion is actually a bigger problem than threadnomancy on Heresy.


Amen to that, out of interest how many a day do you mods have to delete/lock?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Being a fluff mod people don't usually make that many duplicates biggrin that I have to tidy up, but I know Tu'Shan and MadCowCrazy are on the other end of the scale and are kept very busy in the News & Rumour section.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I can imagine, perhaps I should come make you some fluff threads to delete  keep you sharp.

Anyway, back to topic - anyone seen any news on a release date for the new FW kits, I am hoping the Eldar hornet is nice and soon as I just have to own one, also our Necron player is waiting with baited breath on a tomb stalker


----------



## Balord (Sep 22, 2010)

whatever it is, it sounds cool!


----------

